# 

## Irina Kozlova

!
   ..

              FCA.           -       .         ,                   ,    ,        -        .
         ,        - ,       ,    ,       FCA         .           0%.

  ,        .      .         ?              -       ,      18%    ?    ,     ,  ,      " "    0%           ?

  !!!
!

----------

> ?


 ?  271-     .




> 


3.  ,       ,        ,            .




> 18%


  :Embarrassment:          ..
..         ?

----------


## Irina Kozlova

..    ,   ,      !!
,              ?      ...   (-   )    ?
      -             18 - ..    ..
     -  ,  ...

----------

,  .  



> .


,    5        /,    .         0%,  164-  ",     ..",    ,      .        ,         .       ,      ,  ,   (         ,        //      )        .   ,     ,        . :Embarrassment:

----------

,         ?    ,            .

----------

> 


 :Smilie: ,       . //    . 

          ,       



> FCA         .

----------


## Irina Kozlova

,   ,     /, ..     ""   FCA...
      ,        ...
 , ,         " ",           0%,           -   .      180           (..       ) -      18%...
   ?   - ..

----------

> ,        ...


   ? ,      .              ""             ,           ?

----------


## Irina Kozlova

..      ,      .            -     .         .   (    ,      )       -  ,    0%. 
                 FCA   .        -              -   .          -       .          "" .
     - ,   ()     (  180 ) -      18%   ,     .

----------

> FCA   .


     ?  ,   ?  ,   ?  ,      () ,    ?

----------

> /


 2  14 . ?        ?

----------

( ?)

          (. 39.1, 39.2, 146.1.1), 147).
 -  18%     ,   180 ;           ,  .

     * -         .  8    ,     .

--------
* FCA  - ()

----------


## Irina Kozlova

,   , ""       -    - ,   .    ,   .

----------

.   (  )     14,    2 .

----------


## Irina Kozlova

,   2-,   14-   -  ,  .
,   ,       ,      .

----------

> ,   ,       ,      .


.            EXW  FCA.

----------


## Irina Kozlova

(   ()  )        ,       /.    -     !    -   -  ,      FCA         ...

----------

> ,


      .

----------

FSA  EXW      .                      EXW          FCA (   / )?

----------


## Irina Kozlova

-       ..

----------

> -       ..


    EXW,  FCA.

----------

> EXW,  FCA.


       .

----------

> (   ()  )        ,       /.    -     !    -   -  ,      FCA         ...


  (  )  ( 3 ?)   -    18%,     .
    .

----------

///

----------

> (  )  ( 3 ?)   -    18%,     .


  ,      .


> .


       -   0,       .

----------


## Irina Kozlova

:Smilie:    !  ,    - .      -   .       -    (   )     -        4 .            0%..

----------

> 0%..


  .

----------


## Ekudd

* !!*

     .     *EXW*! 

,         ?
          ?

    ,        
*1. 
2. 
3.  
4.   1*

  , :
   ?

      ?   ,  6 %   ?


    ?
     ?         -   ?      ???

    !

----------


## OV66

.

----------

> .


OV66  - .     .     ,       0%.    ,   ,    .

----------

